
Smoking with David Hockney - pepys
https://www.1843magazine.com/upfront/the-1843-interview/smoking-with-david-hockney
======
11235813213455
My mom died a few months ago, she just turned 63, from the damages of smoking,
even slightly like she used to, and stopped 6 years ago. It was rapid,
painful, suffocating, and unstoppable.

I was already before that not a fan at all of cigarette fumes, since then, it
just strengthened my hate for cigarettes

------
jeffrallen
Seems like a cool old dude.

------
SpikeDad
Interesting quote in the article from Hockney

“I forgot one thing – Hitler was the biggest anti-smoker. Doesn’t that say it
all?"

Yes indeed it says something - your opinions are worthless.

